# Can I reapply ACS skills assessment second time?



## satvik (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello All,

I had been applied as software engineer for skill assessment and I got positive assessment in 2011 march which is still valid. I am planning to change it to Developer Programmer which is more relevant to my roles and responsibilities than Software engineer. 

I am worried about one thing. Do I need to mention my previous ACS assessment reference with my new application for Developer Programmer.

If I don't mention my old assessment reference( which is still valid) can they come to know though I din't provide or may have chances of rejection ?

I really need advice from experts.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

satvik said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had been applied as software engineer for skill assessment and I got positive assessment in 2011 march which is still valid. I am planning to change it to Developer Programmer which is more relevant to my roles and responsibilities than Software engineer.
> 
> ...


Is there any place in the application form where this should be mentioned? If so you should. I think whether you mention it or not, ACS will have your records and details.

One thing I know for certain is that you can get a second assessment from ACS. My best mate's first assessment was as a Software Engineer. He got his second assessment as a Computer Network Professional. Note that the two assessments are in two completely different fields.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

ACS actually mentions that if you want to get assessed under more than one occupation, you can lodge a "Review Application" form after you get your first assessment, with the relevant documents.


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all,

will there be any issue if someone applied for the second ACS applicaiton with more years of experience, which weren't mentioned in the first application:

Ie: first application covered experience from 2006-2010
second application will cover same job roles as the above, plus the job letter for 2005-2006. will that raise any flag or questioning from ACS, of why this year of experience wasn't declared earlier?


Thanks
Al


----------



## Alwayshopeful (Nov 24, 2013)

*Reapply acs after almost an year and a half*

Hi,
I have a query regarding getting ACS done a second time.
I had received a positive ACS result for a software tester in oct 2012.
However, now I wish to re apply as a software engineer.
My roles and responsibilities are a mix of that of a s/w tester and and engineer.

Just wondering if there would be any problem as ACS would have my previous record of being a software tester.

Has anyone had such an experience before? Any advice or suggestion would be really helpful.
Thanks much in advance!


----------



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> will there be any issue if someone applied for the second ACS applicaiton with more years of experience, which weren't mentioned in the first application:
> 
> ...


Hi Aladdin,

I have the same situation. Do you recommend to do the skill assessment again? I will get more 5 points if I will do the skill assessment again and will open more opportunities to me.

Your experience will help me a lot to take the decision.

Thanks, Harpreet


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

harpreetjohal said:


> Hi Aladdin,
> 
> I have the same situation. Do you recommend to do the skill assessment again? I will get more 5 points if I will do the skill assessment again and will open more opportunities to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Harpreet,

Yes I would advise you to re-apply, the re-assessment was smooth for me.
Please keep in mind there should be no contradiction between any document or info you submit with the documents you submitted in the first assessment. 


Good luck
Aladdin


----------



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi Harpreet,
> 
> Yes I would advise you to re-apply, the re-assessment was smooth for me.
> Please keep in mind there should be no contradiction between any document or info you submit with the documents you submitted in the first assessment.
> ...


Dear Aladdin,

Hope you are doing great.

I got my acs positive result report today. I was surprised to receive the report within such a short of time span i.e. less than 25 days. 
As per the report my profession experience will be considered after July 2006, which means around 7 years and 11 months till now. I am still working with the same employer which was mentioned in the assessment report and will be in the same company in future as well.

Can I calim15 points ( 8 years of experience) for experience or not as per the report. I would really appreciate your help if you can help me here whether I can consider the 8 years of experience or not? I really need help here to proceed further to draft the EOI.

Quote from ACS Report.

" The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Regards, Harpreet


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Guys....I have asked this question in other threads as well, but not got a satisfactory reply. Could you please shed some light on it.
My ACS was valid when I lodged visa but is now expired. So can this create any issue i.e. can CO ask to provide a valid ACS assessment ?
Though I think this should not happen, as as per DIBP, ACS assessment should be valid while lodging visa, but no where mentions about ACS expire.


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

harpreetjohal said:


> Dear Aladdin,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> ...


Dear Harpreet,

Congratulations for your new ACS assessment. Maybe the senior members can elaborate further on this. but as far as I know 7 years and 11 months wont be counted as 8 years, they have to be the exact same period. I hope I might be mistaken about this, but this is what I know so far.

All the best
Aladdin


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Guys....I have asked this question in other threads as well, but not got a satisfactory reply. Could you please shed some light on it.
> My ACS was valid when I lodged visa but is now expired. So can this create any issue i.e. can CO ask to provide a valid ACS assessment ?
> Though I think this should not happen, as as per DIBP, ACS assessment should be valid while lodging visa, but no where mentions about ACS expire.


Hi ggupta,

AS far as I know all ACS letters would have expiry date. Mine was for 1 year. Not sure if that has changed recently. I Would advise you to search more about this.


All the best


----------



## crescentile (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,

I got assessed as System Admin and now want to get assessed as Network and Systems Engineer. the problem is I had prepared my previous REFERENCE LETTER with job duties specific to SYSTEM ADMIN...Now as to get assessed for NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER, can I change the duties in my reference letter??

Is it safe to do so?


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi Harpreet,
> 
> Yes I would advise you to re-apply, the re-assessment was smooth for me.
> Please keep in mind there should be no contradiction between any document or info you submit with the documents you submitted in the first assessment.
> ...


Hi Aladdin,

One quick question.

So when you got the assessment done again, did your first assessment also remain valid, so you can use any of them as per your wish? Or did the first assessment become invalid and you can use only the second one?

Appreciate your help!

Thanks,
Ankit Arora


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Both remain active


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

crescentile said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got assessed as System Admin and now want to get assessed as Network and Systems Engineer. the problem is I had prepared my previous REFERENCE LETTER with job duties specific to SYSTEM ADMIN...Now as to get assessed for NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER, can I change the duties in my reference letter??
> 
> Is it safe to do so?


did you get any answer to this? I am in the same boat - have assessment on ICT PM but want to be done in Software Engineer now. how do I go about it? ACS online system does not allow me to delete the previous attachments.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

jango28 said:


> did you get any answer to this? I am in the same boat - have assessment on ICT PM but want to be done in Software Engineer now. how do I go about it? ACS online system does not allow me to delete the previous attachments.


Hi Guys,

Any update over changing ANZSCO Code?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## ashugupta18 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Serious advice required for ACS Assessment.

I applied for ACS assessment somewhere in Feb 2016 under Software Engineering. In my Profile I have worked for 10 months as a Technical Consultant in my first company and then 3+ Years in other company as a Systems Engineer. For both the jobs I got the profile letter from my colleagues/friend in the same companies. The Assessed did not assessed my profile for Software Engineering but suggested to get it assessed under ICT support engineer. After thoroughly checking my profile letter I could only say my profile letters were very general not very specific about the responsibilities. i know my mistake here. I have worked in various roles during 3 years of tenure, now I have got the profile letter on the company letter and with responsibilities for Network and system engineer. Is it ok to apply again when your 1 assessment was negative. Can some one suggest me a nice approach towards getting my degree assessed.

Thanks
Ash


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Please help on my below query.

I had applied for my wife's ACS assessment to get 5 points toward spouse skill assessmemt under system analyst category. However, they rejected stating that your last one year was not relevant to system analyst. Actually she was an ICT teacher for one year. She worked as ICT teacher from Apr 2014 to Oct 2015. 

In jun 2015 she got a job from an IT company and now her experience is overlapping for 4 months. She is working from UAE, she got her salary slips. However, it was i cash. 

1) I am doing her acs assessment again. Does it create problem during acs assessment because she is having overlapping experience of 4 months?
2) And what all other documents we need to show that she was getting her salary in cash and she doesnt have anything in her bank account.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi I have a question regarding acs assessment
I already have a valid assessment from acs for an occupation, due to my circumstances I need to apply for another assessment with acs for another occupation
I have written to acs and they claim it is possible to have more than one assessment
Does my new assessment have to have a different jd?
If so does it have to be very different from the first assessment
The fist assessment was for software tester the second is for software engineer
Any advice would be greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

jags_k said:


> Hi I have a question regarding acs assessment
> I already have a valid assessment from acs for an occupation, due to my circumstances I need to apply for another assessment with acs for another occupation
> I have written to acs and they claim it is possible to have more than one assessment
> Does my new assessment have to have a different jd?
> ...


*
You can get the assessment done for Software Engineer. Your roles and responsibilities listed in your experience letter should justify that you have been working as Software Engineer.*


----------



## Vijaya B (Sep 8, 2017)

*Reapply RPL*

Hi Team, 

My ACS got rejected stating the reason RPL plagariasm. So can reapply by changing RPL and with same category as System Analyst. 
My consultant is saying there is 50:50 chance by re-applying . Please suggest.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Vijaya B said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> My ACS got rejected stating the reason RPL plagariasm. So can reapply by changing RPL and with same category as System Analyst.
> My consultant is saying there is 50:50 chance by re-applying . Please suggest.


hi Vijaya,

Can you please explain what is the meaning of the reason given? What were they expecting and what evidence did you provide?


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

*Reapplying RPL*



Vijaya B said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> My ACS got rejected stating the reason RPL plagariasm. So can reapply by changing RPL and with same category as System Analyst.
> My consultant is saying there is 50:50 chance by re-applying . Please suggest.


HI Vijaya,

The ACS does take plagiarism quite seriously and inform the DIBP too that the assessment of is not suitable. 

However you may try changing the RPL and reapplying. Pls do keep in mind these pointers while you are changing your RPL

1. Any diagram, quote, idea must be cited with reference
2. Even if you are adapting, sourcing or paraphrasing the material, you mast cite the source. 
Precisely anything that is not your original work, needs citation of references. 

Since the RPL supports your claim of having relevant and sufficient experience to work as an ICT professional, your RPL need to reflect that calibre. 

Do try once again or hire a professional help if you think suitable.

All the best!


----------



## Vijaya B (Sep 8, 2017)

AmitavaDeb said:


> HI Vijaya,
> 
> The ACS does take plagiarism quite seriously and inform the DIBP too that the assessment of is not suitable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amitava. Is it fine inform ACS people regarding plagiarism as we didn't know about this initially and now we have prepared new RPL and applied again.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

Here is my situation -

I got my ACS assessment done positively in June 2018 for 263212 ICT Support Engineer. I received the best possible outcome which enables me to claim 75 points without Spouse Skills Assessment and State Sponsorship points. The problem though is 263212, though on STSOL hardly ever gets invites. Worse is they have closed down Stream2 invitations for NSW this year. 
I am considering re-applying for re-assessment under 261112 - ICT System Analyst. Is there a chance I can get a second positive assessment for this job code from ACS if I get the RnRs changed to reflect the duties relveant to this job code? Do I have pay for re-assesssment with ACS again?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Here is my situation -
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done positively in June 2018 for 263212 ICT Support Engineer. I received the best possible outcome which enables me to claim 75 points without Spouse Skills Assessment and State Sponsorship points. The problem though is 263212, though on STSOL hardly ever gets invites. Worse is they have closed down Stream2 invitations for NSW this year.
> I am considering re-applying for re-assessment under 261112 - ICT System Analyst. Is there a chance I can get a second positive assessment for this job code from ACS if I get the RnRs changed to reflect the duties relveant to this job code? Do I have pay for re-assesssment with ACS again?


https://www.acs.org.au/msa/anzsco-code-information.html

Will give you a fair idea. If you feel something needs to be done it has to be done. If it increases your chances. Yes the payments will have to be made.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I am planning to reassess myself from 2611 to 2613 seeing the dearth of invites and low ceiling of 2611. Two questions

(1). Should I link my new application to the old one as there is an option to do so? Would it invalidate my old assessment? 
(2). Should I apply fresh application and not link it to old one as I will add some rnr points technical in nature which I earlier missed since I applied for business analyst?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning to reassess myself from 2611 to 2613 seeing the dearth of invites and low ceiling of 2611. Two questions
> 
> ...


You should link your old application with the new one and it doesn't invalidate your old assessment. You can use both the assessments independently.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

luvjd said:


> You should link your old application with the new one and it doesn't invalidate your old assessment. You can use both the assessments independently.


Thanks for the reply.

Can I add points to rnr as I missed earlier as it was pertaining to BA. Since I did technical stuff also, can I add those technical points in rnr and upload the documents or will linking application won't allow me to upload new documents.

Additionally if they don't assess me positive on the new application what happens to the validity of the old one.

If I get this new assessment positive does the validity of the old one holds.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Smart move one says. Why not entirely forgo old assessment and start process with new assessment but different mail id to be used. That can be done.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Can I add points to rnr as I missed earlier as it was pertaining to BA. Since I did technical stuff also, can I add those technical points in rnr and upload the documents or will linking application won't allow me to upload new documents.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can add more RnR, but be reasonable. Don't change the RnR entirely.
Irrespective of whether you get a positive or negative assessment, your old one will still be valid.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Smart move one says. Why not entirely forgo old assessment and start process with new assessment but different mail id to be used. That can be done.


How do you suggest to change the passport number in that case? 
For ACS, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

luvjd said:


> How do you suggest to change the passport number in that case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was closely following someone who did same and got grant. He did his reassessment never mentioned it anywhere from business analyst to management consultant. Got invited on 11th Aug round. As someone said Murphy's law prevails in immigration process.
DHA won't ask you why you got reassessed in new code, if they do proper reasoning can be given. 

You are right on passport , I forgot it completely. I think up to him now what to opt.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

himsrj said:


> I was closely following someone who did same and got grant. He did his reassessment never mentioned it anywhere from business analyst to management consultant. Got invited on 11th Aug round. As someone said Murphy's law prevails in immigration process.
> DHA won't ask you why you got reassessed in new code, if they do proper reasoning can be given.
> 
> You are right on passport , I forgot it completely. I think up to him now what to opt.


I guess he got away because, for those two occupations, assessment authorities are different. ( ACS and VETASSESS if I am not wrong)
In the current case, it is ACS for both the occupations.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

The old ACS was applied on the old passport I had. Since my passport was getting expired in Feb 2019 I made a new one. 

So should I link my application or create a new one?


luvjd said:


> I guess he got away because, for those two occupations, assessment authorities are different. ( ACS and VETASSESS if I am not wrong)
> In the current case, it is ACS for both the occupations.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

luvjd said:


> I guess he got away because, for those two occupations, assessment authorities are different. ( ACS and VETASSESS if I am not wrong)
> In the current case, it is ACS for both the occupations.


That's right.
But only difference will be if he applies with same passport no, is that his ACS id will show 2 assessments when he logs in. When he links one to another only last assessment for 2613 will show, merged to last assessment.

Just need to make sure that rnr are tweaked enough so it can still include last assessment code and the new one as well.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> The old ACS was applied on the old passport I had. Since my passport was getting expired in Feb 2019 I made a new one.
> 
> So should I link my application or create a new one?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


As per ACS, you should link your old application.
ACS checklist says,

*If you have previously submitted an ACS skill assessment, you will need to link your earlier application by
choosing the “Link to an Earlier Application” option in the application form. *

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf

Not doing so might lead to unnecessary complications.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Few questions as I am getting myself reassessed in 261311 from 261111.

1. My old RNR covers both the roles aptly. So I wont be adding anything. THe only query is along with my designations in each organization, I asked HR to put Business Analyst.

Should Business Analyst be removed from RNR?

2. Yesterday one of my friends having B.Tech computer science and work experience starting from May 2003 till date got an experience deduction of 4 years till May 2007 in 261311.

I dont understand why he got 4 years deduction being a B.tech computer science.

THat brings me to another doubt. I got 4 years of deduction in 261111 being from electronics background. Now should I go for 261311 or 261313.

Suggestions please!!!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Few questions as I am getting myself reassessed in 261311 from 261111.
> 
> 1. My old RNR covers both the roles aptly. So I wont be adding anything. THe only query is along with my designations in each organization, I asked HR to put Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Experience deduction is based on 

1) ICT Major - Closely related to the nominated occupation - 2 years relevant ICT work experience completed in the last 10 years OR 4 years relevant ICT work experience
completed anytime in past work history. Example; B.tech in Computer Science

2) ICT Major - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 4 years relevant ICT work experience completed anytime in past work history. eg; Like yours or Mine.

Reference: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

scorpion24 said:


> Experience deduction is based on
> 
> 1) ICT Major - Closely related to the nominated occupation - 2 years relevant ICT work experience completed in the last 10 years OR 4 years relevant ICT work experience
> completed anytime in past work history. Example; B.tech in Computer Science
> ...


Sir 

For your first point, how does ACS decide on 4 years or 2 years deduction for people having B.tech in computer science engg. That was my question actually


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

One additional query. Sorry if it asked before too.

(1). If I think that some bullet points need to be rephrased, can I do it?

(2). Rather than change existing bullet points , is it better to add few points that I didnt add on the technical front when I was applying for business analyst.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Sir
> 
> For your first point, how does ACS decide on 4 years or 2 years deduction for people having B.tech in computer science engg. That was my question actually


Lets take your friend's case.

1) 2 years in the last 10 years(Assuming assessment done in Sept 2018). Means Sept 2008- August 2018. If they deduct first 2 years, he would have been able to claim points from Sept 2010 onwards. In this scenario his skill level met date would have been Sept 2010.

2) 4 years in the entire work history. He started from May 2003. If they deduct first 4 years he will be able to claim points from May 2007 onwards. In this scenario his skill level met date is may 2007.

As the 2nd scenario gives earliest skill level met date(Sept 2010 vs May 2007), ACS considers the 2nd scenario in the favour of the candidate and allowed him to claim points from May 2007 onwards.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi
Its like either they deduct 2 years for ICT major for work ex in past 10 years. 4 years for ICT major for entire tenure of work experience shown.

Like for ECE they might deduct 4 years as it's ICT major but not close to IT more CT.

This is what ACS says : 

If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated 
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history 
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your 
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in 
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Any idea on how electronics and instrumentation is treated by ACS for 261311 programmr analyst category.


----------



## dewwy (Dec 1, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Any idea on how electronics and instrumentation is treated by ACS for 261311 programmr analyst category.


hello. did you finally get assessed positively to 263....?

1. Did you add more points to the initial RnR bullets?
2. Did you remove points relating to BA in the new reference?
3. How did you address the job designation? Did you change BA to more 263.... in title?
4. Did you use an entirely different email account and passport number?

please help, i am in this boat.


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

Any suggestion will be welcomed


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

himsrj said:


> I was closely following someone who did same and got grant. He did his reassessment never mentioned it anywhere from business analyst to management consultant. Got invited on 11th Aug round. As someone said Murphy's law prevails in immigration process.
> DHA won't ask you why you got reassessed in new code, if they do proper reasoning can be given.
> 
> You are right on passport , I forgot it completely. I think up to him now what to opt.



Hi ,
I am planning to apply for Management Consultant too , Can you pls guide me what qualification and skills they look for in this . Will be happy to know your background as well and how was the verification process


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi , can I file acs twice using two different ids as my RnR letters are a bit different . Any expert opinion would be helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Punitranka002 said:


> Hi , can I file acs twice using two different ids as my RnR letters are a bit different . Any expert opinion would be helpful.


You have to link the fresh application with the old application 

You cannot hide the earlier application from ACS

If the RnR letters are slightly different, it will not create a problem, but they shouldn’t be chalk and cheese 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Punitranka002 said:


> Hi , can I file acs twice using two different ids as my RnR letters are a bit different . Any expert opinion would be helpful.


1. Use the same email address to login to ACS and click to create a new application.
2. Modify the RnR(s) and then submit.


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for your reply SG. 
Both the profiles are different so as R n R . Would that be a problem?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

$$ said:


> Thanks for your reply SG.
> Both the profiles are different so as R n R . Would that be a problem?


Hi $$,

Twist a little bit for both RnR's. That should be good to go.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

SG said:


> Hi Punitranka,
> 
> 
> 
> Twist a little bit for both RnR's. That should be good to go.


Mind you people. One of my known ones just added 2 bullet points in his rnr. His acs was rejected. Additionally when there was the time to renew his 261111 acs, they reduced additional 2 years saying that you did 2613 roles in the initial years. 

So unless you have experienced it please don't advise

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi Saurabh,
What’s the best way to achieve it then ? 
Thanks !!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Mind you people. One of my known ones just added 2 bullet points in his rnr. His acs was rejected. Additionally when there was the time to renew his 261111 acs, they reduced additional 2 years saying that you did 2613 roles in the initial years.
> 
> So unless you have experienced it please don't advise
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Everyone's case / application is different. I know quite a few of them who just tweaked/ twisted their RnRs little bit according to the ANZSCO code they applied for and got a positive assessment. So, as I said, everyone's application is different.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

?? said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> What’s the best way to achieve it then ?
> Thanks !!


It is a risk return thing. You may get lucky or unlucky. My friend added two bullet points in the entire rnr of 15 points. You can imagine. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks guys .. so what’s the best way to do it ?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

$$ said:


> Thanks guys .. so what’s the best way to do it ?


To take risk or not depends on you. No one will advise what to do. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi all, I got my skill assessment positive 2 years ago by using my bachelor degree and my experiences in the past. Now I have just finished my master degree and PY program in Australia. So I want to re-apply for ACS skill assessment with the master degree and PY certification. My question is that how can I create a completely new application so that they don't take my previous experiences (with the reference letters that I submitted before) into consideration? Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minaando said:


> Hi all, I got my skill assessment positive 2 years ago by using my bachelor degree and my experiences in the past. Now I have just finished my master degree and PY program in Australia. So I want to re-apply for ACS skill assessment with the master degree and PY certification. My question is that how can I create a completely new application so that they don't take my previous experiences (with the reference letters that I submitted before) into consideration? Thank you!


You have to link your old assessment with the new application 
You can’t escape from the old reference letters

Cheers


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> You have to link your old assessment with the new application
> You can’t escape from the old reference letters
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I understand that I have to link to my previous application. I mean if I reapply with the "Australia postgraduate" stream, only work experience after my Australian degree will be assessed. Is that correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minaando said:


> Yeah, I understand that I have to link to my previous application. I mean if I reapply with the "Australia postgraduate" stream, only work experience after my Australian degree will be assessed. Is that correct?


Not necessarily 
If you have any experience before the completion of the degree, it maybe used towards AQF

The Skill Level Requirement Met Date is dependent on the completion of both the relevant qualification and relevant work experience.
If your work experience is completed before the completion date of your qualification, the Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be determined by the earliest date that both the relevant work experience and the qualification are completed.

If you do not want any experience before you completed your degree to be used for even AQF, then don’t give any evidence for the same whatsoever

Read the ACS booklet and then decide 
If you still have doubts, drop a email to help ACS 

Cheers


----------

